# Tapering legs idea



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

After reading a post on tapering legs, I wondered if anyone tapered legs on a thickness planer?
I make a tapered sled to taper Pizza paddles and it worked great.
It would be an easy way to taper 4 legs at a time.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Any photos available?


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

We've cut tapered slats for a wood rocker laminated glue-up using a 12" planer. Worked fine. Same jig or a slight variation could hold legs such that the planer would taper one side at a time. Have to step down into the cut to keep each step within the planer's bite limits. Helps to feed wood in so blades are cutting uphill into the grain.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Pirate said:


> After reading a post on tapering legs, I wondered if anyone tapered legs on a thickness planer?
> I make a tapered sled to taper Pizza paddles and it worked great.
> It would be an easy way to taper 4 legs at a time.


I saved this leg sled from the last set I did and just 'redid' the blocking to fit the new 'line' that I wanted to cut on the legs being done currently.










The piece of 3/4 plywood in the front of this leg with the lines drawn on it - That is my 'pattern' if you will and it is used to help set the blocks properly so that the line going from side to side in the picture is the same distance from the bottom of the sled on both sides. 

The general idea is to cut to that line and with planers you generally measure from the bottom. :yes:


----------

